# Défouloir pour ceux qui ont des exams...



## simon (12 Juin 2002)

A tous les étudiants et étudiantes qui trainent sur ces forums au lieu de travailler leurs exams de juillet (ou pour les plus motivés ceux de septembre-octobre) je vous propose de vous défouler sur ce message:

Chaque fois qu'un problème de math, d'infos, de droit, de philo, de psyco, de médecine ou de je ne sais pas quoi vous prend la tête venez poster ici (ce sera toujours mieux que de surfer n'importe ou sur le web).

Je commence de suite avec les suites et les séries qui commencent à me les pomper graves de chez grave....

Sinon merde à tous (mais ne dites pas merci cela porte malheur)...et si les autres (ceux qui n'ont pas d'exams) veulent nous encourager faut pas hésiter!!!!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Juin 2002)

Ah, parce qu'il faut stresser et s'énerver quand on a des exames ?

Déjà, j'savais même pas qu'il fallait réviser, on m'aurait donc menti ?


Arf bon, bah tant pis alor s....


----------



## simon (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Ah, parce qu'il faut stresser et s'énerver quand on a des exames ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben en fait je crois que cela dépend les gens...j'en ai vu lors du passage du BAC qui stressait 2 mois avant...et d'autres qui allaient encore se fumer un bbbbiiiiippppp derrière le ciprès 5 minutes avant


----------



## deadlocker (12 Juin 2002)

PUTAIN DE BORDEL DE MERDE, 

- Ponge me casse les couilles, il est pourri, c'est pas de la poésie qu'il nous fait, c'est de la m....!
-Diderot, Dans son entretien avec ses enfants, ya rien à dire de ce foutu texte, en plus, il change de style de discours toutes les 10 lignes!
- Et BEckett, mais dieu qu'il sert à rien celui là, En attendant Godot, c'est tout aussi pourris, en plus c'est chiant... ET à part dire que c'est le reflet de la souffrance humain.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PUTAIN DE CROTTE DE MERDE, EN PLUS JE SUIS CELIBATAIRE ET.... je m'éloigne du sujet


----------



## jfr (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
Déjà, j'savais même pas qu'il fallait réviser, on m'aurait donc menti ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca veut dire que si tu l'as, ton bac, ce sera à l'insu de ton plein gré?


----------



## decoris (12 Juin 2002)

raz le bol de ces espaces vectoriels, de ces ker, de ces application linéaires, de ces valeurs propres, de ces matrices, de ces opérateurs,  de ces différentiabilité, de ces dérivées partielles, de ces P... de plans tangents, de ces méhodes numériques, de Romberg, de adams de bashfort, de moulton, de newton, de gauchy, de Cotes,  de runge, de kutta, de lagrange, de heun, d'Euler (à la fois l'implicite et l'explicite...), et j'en passe...

je parie que vous avez devinez que je fais pas de la philo!


----------



## simon (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*PUTAIN DE BORDEL DE MERDE, 

- Ponge me casse les couilles, il est pourri, c'est pas de la poésie qu'il nous fait, c'est de la m....!
-Diderot, Dans son entretien avec ses enfants, ya rien à dire de ce foutu texte, en plus, il change de style de discours toutes les 10 lignes!
- Et BEckett, mais dieu qu'il sert à rien celui là, En attendant Godot, c'est tout aussi pourris, en plus c'est chiant... ET à part dire que c'est le reflet de la souffrance humain....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PUTAIN DE CROTTE DE MERDE, EN PLUS JE SUIS CELIBATAIRE ET.... je m'éloigne du sujet   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu as oublié Emile Zola et Balsac qui tous deux ont meublé ma vie de gymnasien (juste avant le BAC pour les français  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et qui me faisaient dormir comme une masse en un temps record  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je n'ai jamais finis ces livres....


----------



## decoris (12 Juin 2002)

j'ai oublié le pire de tous : M.W

vous connaissez pas?
normal, c'est mon prof


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*

Ca veut dire que si tu l'as, ton bac, ce sera à l'insu de ton plein gré?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


EN gros oui


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

ne savez vous pas que surfer sur les forums de macg avant un examen porte la poisse ???ai ai ai


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2002)

Mais non, au contraire ! Il faut savoir se détendre l'esprit avant un effort trop violent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'ai eu mon premier exam ce matin, et bien je l'ai trouvé utile au moins, un petit sujet sur le codage/décodage jpeg, une petite merveille pour la détente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que les autres seront comme ça !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*Ca veut dire que si tu l'as, ton bac, ce sera à l'insu de ton plein gré?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais, pareil pour moi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;med&gt;:
*ne savez vous pas que surfer sur les forums de macg avant un examen porte la poisse ???ai ai ai



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais j'en ai fait l'experience l'an dernier...


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Ah, parce qu'il faut stresser et s'énerver quand on a des exames ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne me suis jamais enervé a l'école et pourtant j'ai eu mon  bac


----------



## simon (12 Juin 2002)

Allez un ptit encouragement spécial pour Ma Puce qui commence ses exams de Droits bilingues demain


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juin 2002)

On est tous avec elle!

Au fait Simon, tes exams à toi commencent aussi début juillet?


----------



## simon (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*On est tous avec elle!

Au fait Simon, tes exams à toi commencent aussi début juillet?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Meric pour elle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Voui voui mes exams commence aussi début juillet, vu qu'à l'EPFL on a la chance de pouvoir séparé nos exams comme on veut j'en fais deux et deux, c-à-d analyse le 1er juillent et électro le 12 juillet, et le reste en septembe (juste après appleExpo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Mais par contre je n'ai pas le droit à l'échec parce que je redouble et si je me plant c'est échec déf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...mais ça va j'ai fais un peu le touriste cette année mais je devrais m'en sorir...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Salut Simon !
On a eu une petite pensée pour "La Puce" en dernière page du thread sur Woodstock ... nos "vibrations cosmiques" l'accompagneront aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitié et ... courage !
thebig


----------



## simon (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Salut Simon !
On a eu une petite pensée pour "La Puce" en dernière page du thread sur Woodstock ... nos "vibrations cosmiques" l'accompagneront aujourd'hui   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitié et ... courage !
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci theBig cela va lui faire vachement plaisir


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Juin 2002)

moi je suis poursuivi par le bac, alors que j'ai largement passé l'age. 

en effet, pour la 3e année, je me tape à faire des annonces pubs dans libé pour le 3617 educ pour les corrigés du bac, du brevet collège ou je ne sais quoi et les résultats, avec le détail des différentes matières chaque jour... et mon boss qui m'emmerde pour qu'on la refasse chaque année...

franchement je préfère faire les pubs pour les messageries roses, au moins j'ai une photo sexy à placer... (pour ceux qui savent pas tout sur moi, les pubs de minitel dans libé, c'est moi qui les fait. 3615 ross est ma préférée, allez savoir pourquoi...)

hin hin hin ©


----------



## simon (12 Juin 2002)

Alors today c'est fonctions implicites avec études des pts stationnaires et de leur natures...very mais alors very spannend...à mourir tellement c'est cool...non sérieux ça ca c'est pas trop la prise de tête (en tout cas pour l'instant)...allez j'y retourne...on se motive une deux une deux que je te calcule la 22ème dérivée partielle...


----------



## iXel (13 Juin 2002)

moi dans 1semaine c les vacances


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Juin 2002)

Moa demain c'est mon exams final de probas (c'est tres drole sauf quand le champs de possibilité devient infini, etc, etc ...) ... et comment dire .. je le sens pas mais pas du tout malgré les bouquins d'exos que je me suis enfilé depuis 3 semaines ... enfin donc ... fait chier quoi ... tout le reste c'est bien passer mais demain ... arfff .. sale présentiment ...

Bonne initiative Simon ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

plus qu'une journé et c'est fini slug ! courage !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Juin 2002)

Bon pour essayer de me motiver je me met un album des Dead Kenedys a fond dans les ecouteurs ... la force est avec moi, rien ne peut m'arriver ! Mon nom c'est Luke Skywalker ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## decoris (13 Juin 2002)

YOUPEEEEE exam de math passé et réussi avec bien mais pas top!!!

comme j'ai emballé ces E... de méthodes num! une bete analyse de stabilité de la méthode des rectangles (rigolade) et interprétation géométrique de RungeKutta d'ordre 2 (heun si vous préférez...) bref pas de quoi fouetter un chat!!!

allez, on se met a la physique lagrangienn, avec les principes de puissance potentielles, plus connues sous le joli sobriquer de PPP...

et élec, avec magnétostatique (ca ca va) et electrostatique (la je pige RIEN DU TOUT) et les impédences (mouarf) du sinusoidal, et les équ de thevenin et de norton (glups)etc....

GRRRRRR PLUS QUE 6 JOURS !!!!!!


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*et élec, avec magnétostatique (ca ca va) et electrostatique (la je pige RIEN DU TOUT) et les impédences (mouarf) du sinusoidal, et les équ de thevenin et de norton (glups)etc....
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rassure toi j'ai vite oublier tout ça


----------



## decoris (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Rassure toi j'ai vite oublier tout ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si tu as oublié, c'est qu'un jour tu as connu... ce qui' nest pas mon cas et j'ai exam VENDREDI!

aieaie


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
* c'est qu'un jour tu as connu... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi non mais ma calculatrice oui


----------



## simon (13 Juin 2002)

Ola je vois qu'il y a plein de monde ds cette situation ma parole...la forme aujourd'hui mais cela me fait trop trop ch...... d'aller suivre le cours de physique (ah ben tiens il a commence depuiss 30 minutes et je suis toujours chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)...mais par contre je vais continuer ds ma découverte palpitante et motivante de l'analyse par Monsieur jacques Douchet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mon prof préférè qui arrive à tenir 3 heure non-stop avec des exos à la chaîne...mais ça c'est pour demain matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Slug on ce motive tout va bien se passer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Quand je vous lis, je suis bien content que cette période soit (loin) derrière moi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De toutes manières, je n'ai jamais rien étudié des matières que vous citez dans le thread ... 2 possibilités : soit je suis un ignare, soit c'est nouveau et ça vient de sortir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour Simon : j'espère que ça roule pour La Puce ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez frérots, le bout du tunnel n'est plus très loin ... courage...
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## simon (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Quand je vous lis, je suis bien content que cette période soit (loin) derrière moi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De toutes manières, je n'ai jamais rien étudié des matières que vous citez dans le thread ... 2 possibilités : soit je suis un ignare, soit c'est nouveau et ça vient de sortir !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour Simon : j'espère que ça roule pour La Puce ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez frérots, le bout du tunnel n'est plus très loin ... courage...
Amitiés,
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello theBig, ne t'inquiéte pas même si tu n'as pas buché sur les même sujets je suis sur que tu devais bûcher sur qqch qui devaient bien te faire biiiippppp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour La Puce ça c'est bien passé hier surtout la partie en français et un peu moins bien pour la partie en allemand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais cela devrait jouer au total...par contre faudra que je lui administre une dose de calmant parce qu'elle stress j'ai jamais vu ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  elle a la suite la semaine prochaine....

Et pis pour le bout du tunnel vu que j'ai encore 4 ans...je t'avouerai qu'il est encore vachement loin le bout du tunnel....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
par contre faudra que je lui administre une dose de calmant parce qu'elle stress j'ai jamais vu ça *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Conseil sérieux : essaie les "Fleurs de Bach" à base d'essences naturelles de fleurs - tu les trouveras dans les magasins bios un peu ésotériques...
Moi j'y crois et ça fonctionne (pour moi, du moins...)
thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)




----------



## simon (13 Juin 2002)

elle se "dope" déjà aux pilules homéopathique mais je ne note et je lui transmet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec mes et ses remerciements  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 vraiment sympa de ta part de demander de ces nouvelle theBig


----------



## loriscoutin (13 Juin 2002)

on peut se defouler avan et pendant 
car moi je stresse trop car j'aurais pas mon mac avec moi


----------



## loriscoutin (13 Juin 2002)

une petite question c'est pas ecrit sur les objets interdit que l'on peut pas emporter un ibook


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (13 Juin 2002)

Une pensée pour tous nos frères et surs qui sont dans l'épreuve de philo en ce moment!!

PS: Pour loris, la calculette, au bac, n'a pas de dimension limite à respecter. L'ordinateur est donc autorisé, tant qu'il a ni modem ni imprimante...


----------



## loriscoutin (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Une pensée pour tous nos frères et surs qui sont dans l'épreuve de philo en ce moment!!

PS: Pour loris, la calculette, au bac, n'a pas de dimension limite à respecter. L'ordinateur est donc autorisé, tant qu'il a ni modem ni imprimante...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ca va etre le bonheur au bac de francais  ca marche aussi??


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par loris:
*ca va etre le bonheur au bac de francais  ca marche aussi??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Et non!! la calculette n'est pas autorisé pour le français!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Déjà que depuis l'an dernier elle est interdite poue la physique!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ce qui explique ma note  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## loriscoutin (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

... Et non!! la calculette n'est pas autorisé pour le français!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Déjà que depuis l'an dernier elle est interdite poue la physique!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ce qui explique ma note   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toi aussi tu t'es pris la grosse claque l'année dernière
pas de chance


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (13 Juin 2002)

Bah dit donc, faut m'expliquer à quoi ca sert de stresser pour les exams ..

Je sais pas à quoi ca sert dit donc ... ... enfin moi je dit ca, je dit rien, mais bon, faudra m'expliquer pourquoi est-ce qu'il fallait que je stresse pour la philo en plus


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Une pensée pour tous nos frères et surs qui sont dans l'épreuve de philo en ce moment!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est gentil d'avoir penser à nous^... 


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*PS: Pour loris, la calculette, au bac, n'a pas de dimension limite à respecter. L'ordinateur est donc autorisé, tant qu'il a ni modem ni imprimante...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sisi, il y a une dimension limite ... et c'est d'ailleurs la Ti 92 qui est juste à la dimension limite (à quelques mm près) ...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

... Et non!! la calculette n'est pas autorisé pour le français!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Déjà que depuis l'an dernier elle est interdite poue la physique!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ce qui explique ma note   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh non yann, la calculette n'est pas interdite en physique ...
y'a des sujets avec, y'a des sujets sans, c'est pas pareil ...
même si c'est vrai que la tendance est à les faire sans en ce moment .. mais bon


----------



## deadlocker (14 Juin 2002)

Nooooooon, jez veux pas y aller demain, je veux rester chez moi, dormir.....


BORDEL, SI LE TEXTE EST COMPLIQUE, demain je poste jusqu'au 400ème post, et que des posts inutiles..


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2002)

tu te levra quand même sinon j'appelle ta maman


----------



## simon (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

... Et non!! la calculette n'est pas autorisé pour le français!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Déjà que depuis l'an dernier elle est interdite poue la physique!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ce qui explique ma note   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je sais pas pour vous mais à l'EPFL pour tout ce qui est math (analyse et algébre) je n'ai pas le droit à la machine à calculer, par contre en analyse j'ai droit à mes notes et aux bouquin du cours, et en algébre linéaire c'est tout simple je n'ai droit à rien du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 chose débile parce que apprendre toutes ces formules par coeur mon gonfle un max....


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*(pour ceux qui savent pas tout sur moi, les pubs de minitel dans libé, c'est moi qui les fait. 3615 ross est ma préférée, allez savoir pourquoi...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Noooooon, c'est pas vrai ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'tain je le savais pas, c'est trop fort !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chuis mort de rire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Sisi, il y a une dimension limite ... et c'est d'ailleurs la Ti 92 qui est juste à la dimension limite (à quelques mm près) ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Depuis deux ans, la taille limite à disparu des textes officiels!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc théoriquement tu peux même amener un Xserve si tu veux!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Reste à voir la tête que fera ton surveillant!!





PS: alors, alors, t'a pris quoi comme sujet??


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*
PS: Pour loris, la calculette, au bac, n'a pas de dimension limite à respecter. L'ordinateur est donc autorisé, tant qu'il a ni modem ni imprimante...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et en airport ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Depuis deux ans, la taille limite à disparu des textes officiels!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc théoriquement tu peux même amener un Xserve si tu veux!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Reste à voir la tête que fera ton surveillant!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh, il t'enverra chier pour la prise de courant ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>PS: alors, alors, t'a pris quoi comme sujet??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh ... le 3 ... j'aurai préféré le 1, mais j'avais pas grand chose à dire


----------



## cham (14 Juin 2002)

Et ben moi j'ai fini la semaine dernière-eu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Rapport de stage + soutenance ok mais j'ai bien stressé jusqu'au bout.
Voilà vous pouvez même me jeter des cyber pierres vitrtuelles électroniques P2P (j'aime bien les poncifs) pour vous défouler. Et merde à tous ceux qui en ont besoin !


----------



## cham (14 Juin 2002)

Et ben moi j'ai fini la semaine dernière-eu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Rapport de stage + soutenance ok mais j'ai bien stressé jusqu'au bout.
Voilà vous pouvez même me jeter des cyber pierres vitrtuelles électroniques P2P (j'aime bien les poncifs) pour vous défouler. Et merde à tous ceux qui en ont besoin !


----------



## cham (14 Juin 2002)

Je vous le reposte ou vous avez compris ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Euh ... le 3 ... j'aurai préféré le 1, mais j'avais pas grand chose à dire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'était quoi les sujets ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cham62:
*Je vous le reposte ou vous avez compris ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Une dernière fois alors


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Une dernière fois alors     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1- La diversité des langages est-elle un obstacle à l'entente entre les peuples ?

2- La politique est-elle une science ou un art ?

3- un extrait de Hume de _Enquête sur l'entendement humain_


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

1- La diversité des langages est-elle un obstacle à l'entente entre les peuples ?

2- La politique est-elle une science ou un art ?

3- un extrait de Hume de Enquête sur l'entendement humain




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sans hésiter j'aurais pris le 1


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

1- La diversité des langages est-elle un obstacle à l'entente entre les peuples ?

2- La politique est-elle une science ou un art ?

3- un extrait de Hume de Enquête sur l'entendement humain




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

3 sujets pourri en gros


----------



## simon (14 Juin 2002)

Non vraiment y a pas à dire les gars j'aurais bien voulu être à votre place


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Sans hésiter j'aurais pris le 1   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mouaip, j'aurai bien voulu, mais j'avais rien à dire ...;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors, je me suis rabattu par défaut sur le trois, puisque j'avais pas trop le choix ....


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Non vraiment y a pas à dire les gars j'aurais bien voulu être à votre place   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah tu aurais pu venir à ma place si tu veux, ca m'aurait pas déranger


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

J'aurais bien voulu y être aussi, prendre le 1 et rédiger ma réponse en eskimau ou en béloutchistanais !


----------



## simon (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Bah tu aurais pu venir à ma place si tu veux, ca m'aurait pas déranger    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ecoute vu mes qualités orthographiques et mes qualités d'analyseur de texte je pense que c'est mieux pour toi de l'avoir fait toi même. en Suisse on avait les notes sur 10 j'ai quand même fais 5 à ma dissert de BAC, mais faut dire que le prof a du me descendre à mort (cf. compte à régler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ben oui quoi je lui ai fait chier pendant 3 ans quand même)


----------



## silirius (14 Juin 2002)

Le 2, y a beaucoup à dire (enfin, moi j'ai beaucoup à dire)

Moi, le bac, ca n'existe pas où je vis. (il voudraient bien en faire un mais bon, c'est débille comme système)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*J'aurais bien voulu y être aussi, prendre le 1 et rédiger ma réponse en eskimau ou en béloutchistanais !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Bah oui, ca peut le fair e.... mais je parle pas ces langues là moi ....


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

Bon faut le dire si vous vouliez passer le bac à ma place aussi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2002)

Le pire c'est que quand on a le nez dansle bac c'est l'horreur...
Après, on regrette le bac !!!

Ce matin partiel sur l'art contemporain, les cours étant en même temps que mes cours d'informatique, j'ai récupéré les cours par photocop (Ste Photocopie, patronne de la fac) et je ne savais pas trop les goûts du prof, ses marottes...etc...
Donc au pif !

On verra bien.

Je flippe plus pour le permis le 27 juin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2002)

euh... moi j'ai un examen chez le dentiste.. Et ça, c'est pas drôle! je vous échange n'importe quel sujet de français ou d'anglais contre celui-là... Des candidat(e)s?


----------



## loriscoutin (15 Juin 2002)

ouf je viens de passer le francais
mais c'etait pas donné ils ont pas voulu de mon ibook

sinon je pense que le sujet d'invention le 3 etait le plus simple


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2002)

...et contre un examen chez le proctologue, ça marche ?





  Bienvenue jonan ! Après les civilités, tu vois, on passe tout de suite aux choses sérieuses sur MacGé!


----------



## decoris (15 Juin 2002)

YOUPEE, J'AI RéUSSI PHYSIQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
j'ai métrisé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

trop content, c'est la fête!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(même si les belges ont gagné au foot.... on peut pas tout avoir!)

youpeeeeeee qd meme!!!


----------



## kisco (17 Juin 2002)

juste un truc...

*pourriture d'analyse !!!!!!!!*


----------



## simon (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*juste un truc...

pourriture d'analyse !!!!!!!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'as remarqué aussi !!!!!!


----------



## mtra (17 Juin 2002)

juste pour dire : je n'est pas d'examen *hinhinhinhin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Yama (17 Juin 2002)

ouuuulllaaaalllaaaaa ! c'est terrible.... a l'heure ou certain revise et flippe sur leurs exams moi je me heurte a bien pire

vous rendez vous compte. je me pose la délicate question de savoir si je vais au ciné en debut d'aprem ou en début de soirée.

hin hin hin

désolé


----------



## simon (17 Juin 2002)

Bande de ptits guignols vous payez rien pour attendre...enfin je pense que vous avez déjà du passer par là....

Allez bonne nuit et merde pour la semaine pour ceux qui se tapent des exams toutes la semaine


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*juste pour dire : je n'est pas d'examen hinhinhinhin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi aussi


----------



## Yama (17 Juin 2002)

oui ça c'est terminé avec une mention (c'est pour la frime)


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*oui ça c'est terminé avec une mention (c'est pour la frime)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bienvenu au club !


----------



## simon (17 Juin 2002)

C'est bien ce que je disais bande de guignoles


----------



## mtra (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*oui ça c'est terminé avec une mention (c'est pour la frime)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi j'ai pas eu de mention   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  mais je suis payé comme si j'en avias eu


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

moi j'ai pas eu de mention    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais je suis payé comme si j'en avias eu    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Depuis quand c'est la mention qui fait le salaire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En même temps, si c'était le cas ça m'arrangerait !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

Bon bah faudra m'expliquer un truc la les gens..

non parce que je comprend toujours pas pourquoi on me dit de stresser avant une épreuve ....


----------



## simon (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Bon bah faudra m'expliquer un truc la les gens..

non parce que je comprend toujours pas pourquoi on me dit de stresser avant une épreuve ....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais personne ne te demande de stresser Toine, personne enfin peut-être ta moman qui s'inquiète un peu parce qu'elle te voit trop surfer sur MacG alors que tu devrais travailler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est vrai que d'habitude (enfin chez moi) ma mère finit par être plus stressée que moi


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

Mais personne ne te demande de stresser Toine, personne enfin peut-être ta moman qui s'inquiète un peu parce qu'elle te voit trop surfer sur MacG alors que tu devrais travailler   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est vrai que d'habitude (enfin chez moi) ma mère finit par être plus stressée que moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah on va dire que chez moi c'est pareil ..

les gens il stresse parce que toi tu stresse pas, et que t'y va cool sans poser de question ...
Alors bon .... si c'est pas obligé de streser, c'est cool ... parce que le jour ou tu me verras entrain de stresser pour un exam, je serai vraiment malade


----------



## decoris (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
parce que le jour ou tu me verras entrain de stresser pour un exam, je serai vraiment malade   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ou dans la panade...


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*

ou dans la panade...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toine n'est jamais dans le panade mais defois il est parfois a paname (jeu de mot vaseux)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

toine n'est jamais dans le panade mais defois il est parfois a paname (jeu de mot vaseux)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh même plus que vaseux oui ....


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Euh même plus que vaseux oui ....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

normal pour un abbevillois!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

normal pour un abbevillois!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui bon, c'est un peu facile ca quand même non ?


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Oui bon, c'est un peu facile ca quand même non ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

d'être abbevillois?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es sûr?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

d'être abbevillois?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es sûr?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, au contraire, ca c'est plus dur qu'autre chose ...
C'est une de ces corvées .... !


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

non, au contraire, ca c'est plus dur qu'autre chose ...
C'est une de ces corvées .... !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

passer la wassingue dans la maison pour enlever les traces de vase ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bah non, j'ai pas de vase chez moi!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

passer la wassingue dans la maison pour enlever les traces de vase ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bah non, j'ai pas de vase chez moi!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AH bah non moins non plus, mais pas besoni de ca pour que ce soit une corvée, t'inquiète pas .....


----------



## RV (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

d'être abbevillois?      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es sûr?       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est beau une ville la nuit









[17 juin 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------



## RV (18 Juin 2002)

L'image n'apparait pas quelqu'un sait pourquoi?


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

si pourkoi !

l'image

*[un peu grosse comme image mackie !]*

[17 juin 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## simon (18 Juin 2002)

VIREZ MOI CETTE IMAGE QUI FAIT 2 MO MERCI


----------



## RV (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*VIREZ MOI CETTE IMAGE QUI FAIT 2 MO MERCI   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Gloups!, j'avais pas vu j'ai rectifié, mais ily a encore un problème, faut m'aider


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*VIREZ MOI CETTE IMAGE QUI FAIT 2 MO MERCI   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est fait!


----------



## RV (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est fait!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi aussi c'est fait
l'image est là.
J'avais enregistré pour le web, mais j'avais juste oublié la taille initiale.


----------



## simon (18 Juin 2002)

Merci


----------



## RV (18 Juin 2002)

je ne le ferai plus, c'est promis.
quoique étourdit comme je suis faut jurer de rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[17 juin 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

MERRRRRDDDDDEEEEE!! je me suis planté en maths ce matin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 GRRRR.... Alors je vous parle même pas de l'alemand, vu que je sais pas le parler... D'ailleurs vous voyez je suis déjà là, alors que l'épreuve finie à 5h...






 Maintenant, j'ai plus qu'une chose à faire, c'est cartonner la bio demain...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et si j'y arrive pas, j'aurais plus qu'a me jetter du pont des désesperés... Même si ils sont pas désespéré par la même chose...


----------



## simon (19 Juin 2002)

JE PETE LES PLOMBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Faites qqch pour moi greffer moi un g5 ou mieux un cerveau mais faites le!!!!

Je vais bientôt vous demandez de m'envoyez des mails de soutien


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

Ohh qu'il est jolie ce parvi glissant


----------



## decoris (19 Juin 2002)

YOUPEE!!!!
c'est fini....
fini!
fini!
ca faisait 7 semaines que je bossais entre 7 et 14h par jour...

bon je me suis un peu planté en chimie tantot, mais J'AI FINI!

allez, courage au autres, et puis youpee!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

Bon allez, plus que une journée ...

Enfin passé du sauna au truc sous l'orage et la flotte ou avec le bruit, c'est impossible de bosser ... bah c'est pas super ...

Mais c'est bientôt FINI !!!!!!!!


----------



## RV (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Ohh qu'il est jolie ce parvi glissant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ça glisse?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Ça glisse?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Carrément, ils ont même obligé de mettre edes barrières pour ne pas pouvoir passer parce que y'a eu trop de rammassage de gueule assez drôle....
y'a des pov' chemins tout pourave ...


Mais au y'a bon point, on peut jongler avec le feu dessus, ca prend pas feu quand ca tombe


----------



## RV (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Carrément, ils ont même obligé de mettre edes barrières pour ne pas pouvoir passer parce que y'a eu trop de rammassage de gueule assez drôle....
y'a des pov' chemins tout pourave ...


Mais au y'a bon point, on peut jongler avec le feu dessus, ca prend pas feu quand ca tombe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je sais que ça glisse, je ne le sais que trop.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Je sais que ça glisse, je ne le sais que trop.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah bon, tu es déjà venu te faire chier dans mon blèd pommé ?

Pov de toi !


----------



## RV (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Ah bon, tu es déjà venu te faire chier dans mon blèd pommé ?

Pov de toi !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh oui!
mais c'est pas bon pour mes rhumatismes


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Eh oui!
mais c'est pas bon pour mes rhumatismes*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah oui, ca tu peux le dire !
C'est même tout contre !


----------



## macator (19 Juin 2002)

HAAAAAA. J'en ai marrrrrre

les MATHS était pas facile..........et puis l'anglais j'en ai jusque là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref demain SVT et Espagnol

MERDE


----------



## RV (19 Juin 2002)

Mais il y a un bon éditeur de disque.
Label bleu c'est bien à Abbeville.
et St Valery n'est pas loin.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*Mais il y a un bon éditeur de disque.
Label bleu c'est bien à Abbeville.
et St Valery n'est pas loin.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh désolé, je connais pas label bleu ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors je peux pas te dire si c'est bien à abbeville  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis oui y'a st valéry, mais bon, quand même quoi


----------



## RV (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Euh désolé, je connais pas label bleu ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors je peux pas te dire si c'est bien à abbeville   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Peut-être qu'alèm sait ?

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
et puis oui y'a st valéry, mais bon, quand même quoi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon si on continue à chercher, il y a le petit train de St Valery


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Bon si on continue à chercher, il y a le petit train de St Valery



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouaip, c'est vrai ...
d'ailleurs, en cherchant un peu, on peut trouver deux trois trucs intéressant, mais bon .... et puis je dirai pareil poru les personnes, à part quelques unes ,y'a pas grand monde de bien intéressant dans ce trou pommé .... VIVEMENT QUE JE ME CASSE !!!!!

et pour alem, il doit bien savoir ca lui, lui qui sait tout plus que moi sur mon blèd


----------



## RV (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Ouaip, c'est vrai ...
 .... VIVEMENT QUE JE ME CASSE !!!!!

et pour alem, il doit bien savoir ca lui, lui qui sait tout plus que moi sur mon blèd   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Remarque maintenant c'est plus pratique car il y a une entrée d'autoroute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est plus facil pour partir.
Mais St Vulfran ne te manquera pas trop ?


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*Mais il y a un bon éditeur de disque.
Label bleu c'est bien à Abbeville.
et St Valery n'est pas loin.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh non, Label Bleu c'est à Amiens à la Maison de la culture.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





a abbeville, ya juste un magasin lié à eux.

sinon, St-Val, c'est vraiment plus que pour les touristes et les amateurs d'agneau de pré-salé

reste, les plages entre la Baie de Somme et la Baie d'Authie, pour le Marquenterre, le char à voile, les chevaux et les veaux marins**!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




** je ne parle pourtant pas des picardes allant se baigner!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
** je ne parle pourtant pas des picardes allant se baigner!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ne m'en parle pas non plus ! 

C'est pov .... euh non j'vais pas le dire non plus .... on sait jamais ce qui traîne dans ces lieux !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Juin 2002)

VIVE LES VACANCES !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai finis Vendredi dernier ... allez les gars, bon courage !!! Le bac c'est qu'une formalité, et pour les autres, bonne chance !


@++

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*VIVE LES VACANCES !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai finis Vendredi dernier ... allez les gars, bon courage !!! Le bac c'est qu'une formalité, et pour les autres, bonne chance !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah ouaip, faut avouer qu'il faut m'expliquer pourquoi on nous fait chier avec ca .. parce que bon .. c'est pas encore fini, mais quand même ... 

enfin bon allez ....


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Ne m'en parle pas non plus ! 

C'est pov .... euh non j'vais pas le dire non plus .... on sait jamais ce qui traîne dans ces lieux !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi je suis tranquille, ma maladie m'interdit de fréquenter ces lieux sauf en hiver


----------



## decoris (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*
blablabla*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
blablabla*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*
blablabla*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
blablabla*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*
blablabla*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
blablabla*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

voulez vous bien retourner au travail!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non mais...


----------



## RV (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh non, Label Bleu c'est à Amiens à la Maison de la culture.  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas pareil ? c'est aussi mouillé?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
sinon, St-Val, c'est vraiment plus que pour les touristes*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Donc, maintenant il doit être possible de dîner après 20H30?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
reste, les plages entre la Baie de Somme et la Baie d'Authie, pour le Marquenterre, le char à voile, les chevaux et les veaux marins*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le bout des crocs (hum! pas sur de l'orthographe)
les Henson (pareils)
les oiseaux, je n'en ai pas vu beaucoup de bleu, sauf sur les routes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*les veaux marins**!  

** je ne parle pourtant pas des picardes allant se baigner!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je pensais que l'on disait ficelles ?


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

vala.


----------



## RV (19 Juin 2002)

VA LArêter, car il s'emballe, il a pris le mors aux DENTS
[j'ai l'impression que je suis tombé en marche]


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

je vous ai deja dit que je n'avais pas d'examen?


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*je vous ai deja dit que je n'avais pas d'examen?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et t'as une copine?


----------



## simon (24 Juin 2002)

Alors alors les étudiants on se reveille ou vous avez tellement bosser ce week-end que ce thread est tombé ds l'oubli....????

Pour ma part ce week-end c'était vacacances, mais il ne me reste plus qu'une semaine avant mon propé d'analyse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 alors je m'en vais bosser à la bibliothèque parce que si je reste chez moi je vais pasy arriver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A+


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Juin 2002)

Pour moi c'est fini, fini et fini!! NA!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2002)

Et pour moi, ça va commencer, commencer et commencer... rmouin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Simon, courage face à l'adversité... I cover you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même si je fonce dans le tas avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, da bon point, c'est que le projet d'info de l'année a été accepté ce matin... J'ai comme l'impression que l'interface OS X et ses tits menus qui font zwwiiiip a du méchamment monter l'appréciation finale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surtout qu'en face ça variait entre des fenêtres bien grisounettes et des... applications DOS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme interface on a vu mieux faut dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










++
Beru


----------



## simon (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*Et pour moi, ça va commencer, commencer et commencer... rmouin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Simon, courage face à l'adversité... I cover you  même si je fonce dans le tas avec toi 

Par contre, da bon point, c'est que le projet d'info de l'année a été accepté ce matin... J'ai comme l'impression que l'interface OS X et ses tits menus qui font zwwiiiip a du méchamment monter l'appréciation finale   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surtout qu'en face ça variait entre des fenêtres bien grisounettes et des... applications DOS   comme interface on a vu mieux faut dire  

++
Beru*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais pas top le boulot ces temps plus tant de motivation...mais bon faut pas se décourager parce qu'en plus si je me plante je me fais virer de l'EPFL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors là j'aurai un ptit problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...mais bon on en est pas encore là lol

Pour ton projet Einbert me l'a envoyé par mail, j'ai pas tout compris ce qu'il faisait mais c'est vrai que l'interface à du faire forte impression


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

hey, je suis a fond avec vous, les coco! c'est tellemetn cool qd c'est fini, et tellement plus encore qd on réussi...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Pour ton projet Einbert me l'a envoyé par mail, j'ai pas tout compris ce qu'il faisait mais c'est vrai que l'interface à du faire forte impression   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je te rassure, c'est tout à fait normal: personne ne comprend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A part peut-être le prof, et encore...

A propos, merci pour tes encouragements, Decus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## loriscoutin (28 Juin 2002)

maintenant les pereuves de bac sont finis depuis ce soir maintenant le stress pour tout le monde avant les résultats le 11 juillet ou le 5 suivant les exams


----------



## simon (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*
A propos, merci pour tes encouragements, Decus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas des encouragement qu'il faut mais un MIRACLE lol


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2002)

Hi hi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel saint on prie dans ce genre de cas graves vous croyez?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.: fais chiez Simon, je venais de me dire que je devais me mettre à bosser mes méthodes mathématiques de l'informatique... rhaaaa tout est à recommencer


----------



## simon (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*Hi hi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quel saint on prie dans ce genre de cas graves vous croyez?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.: fais chiez Simon, je venais de me dire que je devais me mettre à bosser mes méthodes mathématiques de l'informatique... rhaaaa tout est à recommencer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moije suis toujours à mon analyse (faut dire que les maths ona que ça et cela me gonfle un MAX)


----------



## kisco (28 Juin 2002)

vraiment lourd ces suites/séries, différentielles, etc !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est mardi !!! merdeuuu  et j'en ai un autre mercredi   argggg


----------



## simon (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*vraiment lourd ces suites/séries, différentielles, etc !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est mardi !!! merdeuuu  et j'en ai un autre mercredi   argggg*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Attend tu es en encore oublié en tout cas deux qui sont très sympatiques: les intégrales généralisées (parce que majoré quand ça tend à l'infini suivant le truc on peut se faire chier un max), et pis les limites des fonctions à deux variables...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2002)

...soulagement : ma fille vient de réussir sa deuxième candi à l'UCL !!!
Pourquoi je vous dis ça ??? Simplement pour que vous ayez une petite pensée pour vos parents qui, dans la plupart des cas, vivent cette période d'exams avec autant de stress et d'angoisse que vous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez les petits loups ... le bout du tunnel n'est pas loin ... courage


----------



## simon (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*...soulagement : ma fille vient de réussir sa deuxième candi à l'UCL !!!
Pourquoi je vous dis ça ??? Simplement pour que vous ayez une petite pensée pour vos parents qui, dans la plupart des cas, vivent cette période d'exams avec autant de stress et d'angoisse que vous !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez les petits loups ... le bout du tunnel n'est pas loin ... courage   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

D'habitude c'est ma mère qui finit plus stress que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et bravo pour ta fille theBig


----------



## simon (1 Juillet 2002)

It's the D-Day comme dirait l'autre je reviens un peu plus tard parce que je m'en vais passer mon propé d'analyse à 8h15 précise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 A toute les jeunes


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2002)

ben MERDE pour toi  Simon !
moi c'est demain l'analyse...


----------



## cham (2 Juillet 2002)

Y'a personne qui a dû passer deux fois une épreuve de CAPES ici ? Y'aurait de quoi se défouler.


----------



## cham (2 Juillet 2002)

Y'a personne qui a dû passer deux fois une épreuve de CAPES ici ? Y'aurait de quoi se défouler.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Juillet 2002)

Premier exam passé ce matin de 10h à 12h... 2 heures d'examen écrit d'algorithmique... miam... J'ai développé depuis une allergie aux arbres rouge-noir et aux enveloppes convexe. B**del de m**de comme ils y ont été les sagouins! J'ai vu pas mal de monde qui sortait de la salle avec le teint vert pâle... De mon côté... Bof, un cierge à Ste Rita patronne des causes désespérées et ça devrait passer


----------



## ricchy (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

Meric pour elle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Voui voui mes exams commence aussi début juillet, vu qu'à l'EPFL on a la chance de pouvoir séparé nos exams comme on veut j'en fais deux et deux, c-à-d analyse le 1er juillet et électro le 12 juillet, et le reste en septembe (juste après appleExpo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Mais par contre je n'ai pas le droit à l'échec parce que je redouble et si je me plant c'est échec déf...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...mais ça va j'ai fais un peu le touriste cette année mais je devrais m'en sorir...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

salut simon, alors c'était le grand jour aujourd'hui si je comprends bien???

je t'ai jamais dis: 
zut, flute, crotte, chiééee...
alors voilà je te le dit:
zut, flute, crotte, chiééee...
pour tes exams.
ton poto qu'habite pas ben loins de chez toi.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(c de la bombe ce titanium) suis content que ça me plaise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






à tantôt...


----------



## simon (2 Juillet 2002)

Grand jour grand jour après coup je parlerai plutot d'un grand moment de solitude entre 8h 12h ce matinn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour Kisco, franchement merde parce que pour nous c'était pas de la tarte alors j'espère que votre prof aura pas fumé 36 pètes avant d'écrire son propé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pour Black Beru, si tu as l'occasion mais aussi un ciérge pour moi je crois que je vais en avoir plus que besoin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ça va la suite des événements c'est le 12 alors j'ai le temps de respirer un peu


----------



## simon (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;kisco&gt;:
*ouais ben il a un peu moins fumé que l'année passée...
je m'en suis apparemment mieux tiré, mais je vise le 3.5   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (2 y a un an)
si g 4, c'est un miracle !!!


et demain algèbre linéaire...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais moi j'avais fais 2.5 l'année dernière là aussi je pense avoir fais mieux, mais si je chop le 4 je fais la fête pendant une semaine non-stop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Par contre merde pour demain parce que l'algébre linéaire c'est pas le truc le plus cool qui existe sur cette terre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Entre étudiant de l'EPFL faut bien qu'on se soutienne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

ouais ben il a un peu moins fumé que l'année passée...
je m'en suis apparemment mieux tiré, mais je vise le 3.5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (2 y a un an)
si g 4, c'est un miracle !!!


et demain algèbre linéaire...


----------



## kisco (8 Juillet 2002)

analyse, j'en parle même plus...
chimie, j'ai jamais aimé... trop dur pour moi.
algèbre ça a bien été
physique ce matin trop facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! (et avec un petit point de bonus, ça le fait)

demain matériaux... oups qu'est-ce que je fout là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on va aller bosser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par ce beau temps

jeudi géométrie, easy
et mardi "ipuc", on a droit à tout et n'importe koi


----------



## kisco (8 Juillet 2002)

[un double-post de plus !]

[08 juillet 2002 : message édité par kisco]


----------



## simon (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*analyse, j'en parle même plus...
chimie, j'ai jamais aimé... trop dur pour moi.
algèbre ça a bien été
physique ce matin trop facile   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! (et avec un petit point de bonus, ça le fait)

demain matériaux... oups qu'est-ce que je fout là !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on va aller bosser   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par ce beau temps

jeudi géométrie, easy
et mardi "ipuc", on a droit à tout et n'importe koi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sympa ton programme, non franchement très sympa, moi j'ai juste l'électro vendredi et pis après vacances (enfin organisation de notre MacWorld Sauvage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2002)

*wooohooo !!!*

_analyse, j'en parle même plus..._  3 
_chimie, j'ai jamais aimé... trop dur pour moi._  3
_algèbre ça a bien été_  5.5
_physique ce matin trop facile _ 5
_demain matériaux... oups qu'est-ce que je fout là !_  4 
_jeudi géométrie, easy_  5
_et mardi "ipuc"_  ?

ce qui me donne +1 point que la moyenne avec les coefficients.


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* wooohooo !!!

analyse, j'en parle même plus...  3 
chimie, j'ai jamais aimé... trop dur pour moi.  3
algèbre ça a bien été  5.5
physique ce matin trop facile  5
demain matériaux... oups qu'est-ce que je fout là !  4 
jeudi géométrie, easy  5
et mardi "ipuc"  ?

ce qui me donne +1 point que la moyenne avec les coefficients.    *<hr /></blockquote>

Mes plus sincère félicitations Kisco, bel effort, moi j'ai juste 3.5 d'analyse le reste je sais pas encore (le prof d'électro est vachement lent pour corriger, il a is trois mois pour le partiel de février) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2002)

et Gillou il a fait 5 d'analyse...






non j'déconne juste 4 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* et Gillou il a fait 5 d'analyse...

non j'déconne juste 4 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je sais il m'a appelé (parce que sinon j'aurais même pas remarqué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (20 Juillet 2002)

C'est noté sur combien en suisse ? sur 6 ? 10 ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 6 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

Bon je prends les devants pour tous ceux qui vont passer les leurs (je viens de tomber sur ce thread un peu tard, les miens sont finis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mais les rattrapages sont en juin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

ALors pour savoir ce qu'on y fait dans ce thread cf la page 1


----------



## kisco (12 Mai 2003)

ah j'avais oublié ce thread !
j'en aurai besoin dès le 30 juin...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

Tu passes quoi comme examen ?  _si c'est pas indiscret bien sur..._


----------



## kisco (12 Mai 2003)

ceux de 2ème année Microtechnique à l'EPFL


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

Wahou !  interessant, avec une super référence pour les psysociaux là bas :  *Jean-Claude Deschamps* 












 (sont bons ces suisses !)


----------



## PowerMike G4 (14 Mai 2003)

ARG !!!
J'ai un exam à passer demain !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si je le foire , je retaperai ma seconde et je verrai pas la couleur de la premiere S! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça me stresse tellement que j'en suis malade , ça m'a donné la chiasse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais il n'y pas de quoi stresser autant , c'est pas un exam officiel mais bon ... j'aime pas rater des trucs ! En plus j'ai un an d'avance alors pkoi s'affoler !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça me prend la tete qd mm bordel de merde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




souhaiter moi bonne chance!


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par PowerMike G4:</font><hr /> *souhaiter moi bonne chance!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Bonne chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ct ma Ba du jour, maintenant je deviens méchant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Moi on m'a filé aujourd'hui une feuille à rendre pour demain (pourtant datée du 6) qui me demande quels jours je serai présent au bahut alors qu'on nous a toujours pas donné les dates des oraux


----------



## PowerMike G4 (16 Mai 2003)

Je reviens de mon exam ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis mort !

Et j'ai tout foiré !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7 heures d'exam pour rien! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin bon j'ai un bonus : un an d'avance !


----------



## Oizo (16 Mai 2003)

Moi aussi un exam aujourd'hui 4 heures d'éco-droit et hyper dur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un autre demain et deux autres lundi et un autre mardi...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2003)

Un gros m... pour ceux qui ont des examens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et... m... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un bien lointain souvenir pour moi les périodes d'examens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les derniers remontent à 1996.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> *C'est un bien lointain souvenir pour moi les périodes d'examens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les derniers remontent à 1996. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et tu as eu les résultats ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

et tu as eu les résultats ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non j'attends toujours...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2003)

à mon avis...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Non j'attends toujours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

en espérant que çà arrive avec l'iPod alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (apparemment çà tarde ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kamkil (19 Mai 2003)

Je débarque dans ce thread mais c'est pas grave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le bac m'attend dans 3 semaines mais je suis pas trop motivé pour réviser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas trop envie de me faire chier pour la mention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des trucs pour se motiver?


----------



## deadlocker (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * 
Des trucs pour se motiver? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

...

Bah, tu peux te dire que si tu as la mention, tu pourras aller dans plein d'écoles d'ingénieurs, en gros, si tu bosses beaucoup cette fin d'année, ça te permettra de passer ta vie au boulot l'année prochaine...

super, non?






...

bon, Va falloir que je me trouve quelque chose d'autre...


----------



## kamkil (19 Mai 2003)

Ouais c'est pas encore ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai demandé des prépas... je sais pas si ils font en fonction de la mention pour savoir si ils te prennent ou pas par contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M'étonnerait puisque les résultats tombent que le 4 juillet


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> *(...) Des trucs pour se motiver? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben le bar MacGé... Bon selon qui on rencontre ça démotive, si ça ne désole pas...


----------



## deadlocker (19 Mai 2003)

J'en connais un qui s'inscrit sans savoir comment ça marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les prépas, ils te prennent sur les résultats de premières et les deux premiers trimestres de terminal uniquement. Au passage, pense à classer tes voeux tu as jusqu'au 22 mai je crois .


Sinon, pour se motiver, je range ma chambre... Un chambre clean pour bosser, rien de tel !


----------



## decoris (19 Mai 2003)

c'est rigolo de revoir ce post de l'année passée...
moi ça va être les pires exam de ma vie (avant ceux de l'année prochaine...)

des journées de 18h, dont 14 ou 15 de boulot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heureusement, dans un mois c'est fini!


----------



## decoris (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * raz le bol de ces espaces vectoriels, de ces ker, de ces application linéaires, de ces valeurs propres, de ces matrices, de ces opérateurs,  de ces différentiabilité, de ces dérivées partielles, de ces P... de plans tangents, de ces méhodes numériques, de Romberg, de adams de bashfort, de moulton, de newton, de gauchy, de Cotes,  de runge, de kutta, de lagrange, de heun, d'Euler (à la fois l'implicite et l'explicite...), et j'en passe...&lt;P&gt;je parie que vous avez devinez que je fais pas de la philo! * 

[/QUOTE]

reprenons avec les noms de cette année : 
putain de merde de boltzman de nernst d'einstein, de bessel, de lagrange, de pauli, de newton (encore lui), de rutherford, de bose, de fermi, de dirac!
marre de la mécanique quantique, des puits de potentiels dont personne n'a rien à foutre, de ces put. de équations au dérivées partielles, de ces foutus principes de thermo, des ces algorithme de merde, de ces ondes, de ces statistiques  *HORRIBLES* , jet j'en passe...


marre!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> *(...) heureusement, dans un mois c'est fini!  * 

[/QUOTE]

... ou pas.


----------



## decoris (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

... ou pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

si dans tous les cas... dans le pire ça reprend en aout, mais bon, j'aurai qd même un ptit répis en juillet! (bien mérité!)

d'ailleurs je me retire ce soir... je vais travailler à mon kot, loin des distraction familiales et ordinatorales... 

bon courage à tous ceux qui sont dans mon cas!


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 

reprenons avec les noms de cette année : 
putain de merde de boltzman de nernst d'einstein, de bessel, de lagrange, de pauli, de newton (encore lui), de rutherford, de bose, de fermi, de dirac!
marre de la mécanique quantique, des puits de potentiels dont personne n'a rien à foutre, de ces put. de équations au dérivées partielles, de ces foutus principes de thermo, des ces algorithme de merde, de ces ondes, de ces statistiques  HORRIBLES , jet j'en passe...


marre!




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben alors, Decus, faut pas stresser comme ça. Moi, je les trouve sympa tous ces noms. Tu vois, je me suis racheté des bouquins de méca q cette année et de temps en temps, je me lis ça au lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut dire qu'à l'époque, je triais un peu vu que ma vie d'étudiant était largement occupée, même sans le boulot. Alors je bossais, mais jamais trop, surtout les veilles d'exam, c'est pas bon pour la santé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ne nie jamais  l'intérêt d'une chose parce qu'elle t'a procuré des valises d'emmerdements : ça n'a pas de rapport  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est valable pour la science, mais pas que pour ça, pour les filles ça marche aussi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Je débarque dans ce thread mais c'est pas grave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le bac m'attend dans 3 semaines mais je suis pas trop motivé pour réviser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas trop envie de me faire chier pour la mention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des trucs pour se motiver? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

allez on remet ca....

putain c'est vrai plus que  3 semaines... va peut etre falloir penser a reviser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quoique si c'est pour se faire chier a taper dans la mention    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ho fait petit info, tu auras tes resutats de prepas du  3 juin au 6  juin.... non, je te dis ca comme ca... il faudrait pas que tu loupes les cessions d'admissions...enfin ca serait mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2003)

bon, allez, on va quand meme commencer les revisions, aujourd'hui.... mais je vais me couché d'abord...


----------



## kisco (20 Mai 2003)

lol déçus on en est à peu près aux mêmes sujets à ce que je vois...

que des trucs pourris. t'as aussi des cours sur les Polymères, céramiques et autres matériaux ? que du par coeur


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

Je vais bientôt passer un examen approfondi du cerveau.
Et bien ça me tente moins que le Bac surtout le résultat.


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

T'en fais pas bonpat, je suis sûr que tu aura le prix d'excellence !


----------



## simon (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * ah j'avais oublié ce thread !
j'en aurai besoin dès le 30 juin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Perso c'est le 23 juin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec au programme:

Compta
Droit
Statistique Economique
Maths
Inférence et Décision Statistique (IDS)
Information 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Managment
Economie Politique (micro et macroéconomie)

Le tout à la suite tout les jours (sauf samedi dimanche) à 13h30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bref que du bonheur comme vous pouvez vous en rendre compte


----------



## simon (23 Juin 2003)

...connection...
...find user...
...message from simon...

Svp pensez à moi parce que cela ne va pas être facile -- STOP -- tous messages de soutien seraient nécessaire -- STOP -- Ahhhhhhhhhh veut pas y aller -- STOP -- Merci d'avance !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- END OF TRANSMISSION -- 

...connection lost...
...reconnect...
...cann't connect...
...retry...
...Simon is not avaible...


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * lol déçus on en est à peu près aux mêmes sujets à ce que je vois...
> que des trucs pourris. t'as aussi des cours sur les Polymères, céramiques et autres matériaux ? que du par coeur
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai eu un cours sur les polymères l'année passée, mais pour le reste c'est l'année prochaine, si je choisi l'orientation matériaux... mais je suis plus tenté par math appliquées...


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

et oui, moi mes exam sont finis!!!!!

j'ai me suis assez bien débrouillé, je trouve... sauf en physique ou ils ont été vraiment dégueus : 
on a eu 10 cours de méca quantique, et toute la question de l'examen portait sur des applications liées au dernier cours, ou le prof n'a fait que démontrer toutes les formules associées au puit de potentiel central et à l'atome d'hydrogène... ce cours était incompréhensible... j'ai vu la solution, l'ex était clairement impossible... ça m'énerve ces profs qui se lachent aux exam...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

Bon courage Simon !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On te sort les pancartes ?


----------



## simon (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Bon courage Simon !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, ça mon exa de compta c'est bien passé (j'ai pas fait 6 mais j'ai pas 3 non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...aller je m'encourage entre deux G5 pour la suite (et oui tous les jours de la semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...pour les pancartes y a pas de problèmes


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2003)

J'AI RÉUSSI, J'AI RÉUSSI!!!!! JE VIENS DE FAIRE MA PREMIÈRE DISTINCTION À L'UNIF!!!!!
trop fort... j'ai maitrisé!!!!!


----------



## simon (26 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * J'AI RÉUSSI, J'AI RÉUSSI!!!!! JE VIENS DE FAIRE MA PREMIÈRE DISTINCTION À L'UNIF!!!!!
> trop fort... j'ai maitrisé!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Mes plus sincère félicitations, au moins une personne qui aujourd'hui n'a pas merdé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce perso je suis ds la merde si mon impression se confirme...


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mes plus sincère félicitations, au moins une personne qui aujourd'hui n'a pas merdé
> 
> ...



allez, courage! faut pas se décourager avant la fin! et puis c'est pas parcequ'on en merde un qu'on merde sa session...


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Juin 2003)

Bravo decus, moi j'ai raté mon oral du bac de français, mais bon, c'est pas l'exam le plus important de ma vie (sauf si ça me fait rater la mention pour entrer en école d'ingénieurs).


----------



## simon (26 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> allez, courage! faut pas se décourager avant la fin! et puis c'est pas parcequ'on en merde un qu'on merde sa session...  *



Si si, chez nous les notes sont sur 6 et si tu fais 2.5 ou moins et ben c'est loin finit terminé, et le pire c'est que si je me plante je me fais virer de toutes les unis de suisse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...alors je te raconte pas la crise de panique en sortant de l'exam...


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si si, chez nous les notes sont sur 6 et si tu fais 2.5 ou moins et ben c'est loin finit terminé, et le pire c'est que si je me plante je me fais virer de toutes les unis de suisse...
> 
> ...



bah, tu feras autre chose! t'es pas viré des unif pour une autre matière, quand même! (genre le gars qui tente ingénieur, qui se rend compte qu'en fait il aurait du faire droit mais il peut plus parcequ'il a raté ingénieur)???


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si si, chez nous les notes sont sur 6  *



ya moyen d'avoir une regle plus débile???
et pourquoi pas sur ? (le ? c'est un Pi que safari reconnait pas...) tant que vous y êtes...


----------



## simon (26 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bah, tu feras autre chose! t'es pas viré des unif pour une autre matière, quand même! (genre le gars qui tente ingénieur, qui se rend compte qu'en fait il aurait du faire droit mais il peut plus parcequ'il a raté ingénieur)???
> 
> ...



Dans le cas présent oui, parce que j'ai déjà fait le coup de faire des études d'ingénieur et cela n'a pas marché (c'était pas mon truc) donc là j'ai pu choisir qqch d'autre, l'économie et là si je me replante c'est loin plus rien nada quedal dans aucune uni de suisse...j'y retourne je vais bosser mes maths...


----------



## bonpat (26 Juin 2003)

J'ai une pensée pour ma Marie (et pas Mama rit) qui passe son brevet des collèges ce matin et qui en plus doit redoubler sa troisième. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bisous ma puce, je t'aime.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mes plus sincère félicitations, au moins une personne qui aujourd'hui n'a pas merdé
> 
> ...



moi je le suis !!!


----------



## molgow (27 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ya moyen d'avoir une regle plus débile???
> et pourquoi pas sur ? (le ? c'est un Pi que safari reconnait pas...) tant que vous y êtes...
> ...



En quoi c'est débile ?
ça ne l'est pas plus que les notes sur 20, ou sur 10, ou avec des lettres à l'américaine (même si je déteste cette notation!)... 

Allez, je retourne tenter de trouver un estimateur par la méthode du maximum de vraisemblance ou bien par la méthodes des moments.. arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... je supporte plus cette matière!!


----------



## simon (27 Juin 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En quoi c'est débile ?
> ça ne l'est pas plus que les notes sur 20, ou sur 10, ou avec des lettres à l'américaine (même si je déteste cette notation!)...
> ...




Inférence et décision statistique par hasard


----------



## molgow (27 Juin 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *Inférence et décision statistique par hasard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probabilités et Statistiques I &amp; II par Sir Th. Mountford. Tu connais peut-être ?.. Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu as bien de la chance !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Probabilités et Statistiques I &amp; II par Sir Th. Mountford. Tu connais peut-être ?.. Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu as bien de la chance !
> 
> ...



sont bizarre vos statistiques à vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(j'ycrois pas ce forum devient sérieux ... )


----------



## simon (27 Juin 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Probabilités et Statistiques I &amp; II par Sir Th. Mountford. Tu connais peut-être ?.. Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu as bien de la chance !
> 
> ...



Perso non, mais j'en suis à "Inférence et décisions statistiques" Théorie et application à la gestion des affaires, Aurelio Mattei


----------



## molgow (27 Juin 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *
> Perso non, mais j'en suis à "Inférence et décisions statistiques" Théorie et application à la gestion des affaires, Aurelio Mattei
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh.. mais t'es plus à l'EPFL (vu sur ta page web).. je me disais que le titre de ton cours n'avait pas trop la gueule d'un cours pour ingénieurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En tout cas bien du courage à l'Unil...


----------



## kisco (27 Juin 2003)

oula probabilités et statistiques moi c dans 2 semaines... j'ai pas encore commencé


----------



## simon (27 Juin 2003)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * oula probabilités et statistiques moi c dans 2 semaines... j'ai pas encore commencé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perso c'est dans 4 heure, mais j'ai déjà commencé


----------



## kisco (27 Juin 2003)

ben je te dis Merde


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ya moyen d'avoir une regle plus débile???
> et pourquoi pas sur ? (le ? c'est un Pi que safari reconnait pas...) tant que vous y êtes...
> ...



En fait, étant donné que la note minimale est 1, ça correspond à une notation de 0 à 5 décalée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant à savoir d'où ça vient...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2003)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * oula probabilités et statistiques moi c dans 2 semaines... j'ai pas encore commencé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi c'était il y a un an... 40 minutes d'oral...

J'étais déjà parvenu à arriver en retard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... Et m'étais fait couler propre en ordre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3 -&gt; 8/20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement la note est intégrée à la moyenne de la branche principale sur deux ans... donc ça va passer dans les "frais généraux" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour finir, les exams pour moi, ça démarre dans quelques jours, dès le 1er juillet. 
- Gestion de projets (mention spéciale au concours du cours le plus chiant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Programmation orienté objet (du gâteau, c'est de la matière de 2e année qu'on a magouillé comme des brutes pour faire passer comme matière de 3e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Systèmes répartis (ça ça va être brutal... matière intéressante, mais lourde...)

Et après... pour septembre.... je me suis déjà réservé la physique... Parce que tenter de passer cette session, ç'aurait été du suicide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref, je vais passer toute la fin de l'été sur Physique atomique + optique gaussienne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et encore, j'ai échappé à l'électrodynamique quantique... 

++
Beru


----------



## simon (27 Juin 2003)

Je veux pas dire mais tout cela m'a l'air extremement intéressant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Et donc on te verra sur le stand de la macgamezone à l'AppleExpo dans un coin avec tes livres de physique si j'ai bien compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 non non bruno pas touche aux G5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais non je déconne


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Je veux pas dire mais tout cela m'a l'air extremement intéressant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as tout compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Déjà l'année passée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et toi, comment ça se présente ces exams?


----------



## simon (28 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Et toi, comment ça se présente ces exams?  *



Je sais pas trop le niveau et plus élevé que l'année dernière, tu vas me dire que c'est pour tout le monde la même chose mais bon quand même, donc franchement je sais pas...tout ce que je sais c'est que je stress à mort et que je ne sais pas dans quel état je vais finir mercredi prochain (je sors de chez l'osthéopate et franchement mes vertébres ont craqué comme jamais elles ont craqué..au moins 12 fois par vertébres)...le pire c'est que j'ai les résultats qu'à la fin juillet (vers le 24-25 si tout va bien)...un mois complètement stressé...je te jure à mon âge..


----------



## decoris (28 Juin 2003)

euh désolé, mais être coté sur 6 c'est vraiment débile...

nous c'est sur 100, c'est bien plus logique...

enfin bon, c'est le genre de chose qui fait le charme de la suisse...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je sais pas trop le niveau et plus élevé que l'année dernière, tu vas me dire que c'est pour tout le monde la même chose mais bon quand même, donc franchement je sais pas...tout ce que je sais c'est que je stress à mort et que je ne sais pas dans quel état je vais finir mercredi prochain (je sors de chez l'osthéopate et franchement mes vertébres ont craqué comme jamais elles ont craqué..au moins 12 fois par vertébres)...le pire c'est que j'ai les résultats qu'à la fin juillet (vers le 24-25 si tout va bien)...un mois complètement stressé...je te jure à mon âge..
> 
> ...



Boah, ça passera, rien que pour soulager tes vertèbres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et la puce?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * euh désolé, mais être coté sur 6 c'est vraiment débile...
> 
> nous c'est sur 100, c'est bien plus logique...
> 
> ...



Tu sais, ils adaptent aux besoins... Pour les oraux, pas besoin de précision, tu utillises les demis -&gt; notation sur 10....
Les inters en tous genres au collège/lycée, tu utilises les quarts -&gt; notation sur 20
Et pour les moyennes, où il faut de la précision, tu utilises les dixièmes -&gt; notation sur 50
Voire pour la moyenne générale, carrément les centièmes -&gt; notation sur 500


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai une pensée pour ma Marie (et pas Mama rit) qui passe son brevet des collèges ce matin et qui en plus doit redoubler sa troisième.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors, quels résultats


----------



## simon (5 Juillet 2003)

Perso j'ai finis mercredi après-midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 enfin je peux taper su mon clavier sans me dire que je dois bosser après 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je sais pas trop ce que j'ai fais comme résultat (j'ai jamais été très bon pour évaluer mes examens) donc on verra bien: résultat vers le 25 juillet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon La Puce reçoit les siens demain matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle stress un peu parce qu'elle c'est fait descendre à son dernier oral par un prof légérement sexiste et pas tellement content du prénom de La Puce qui est a consonnence arabe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon on verra je vous tiendrai au courant de la chose


----------



## simon (5 Juillet 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *
> Sinon La Puce reçoit les siens demain matin
> 
> 
> ...



Et ben bonne nouvelle en cette belle matinée: La Puce a réussit ces exas


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Et ben bonne nouvelle en cette belle matinée: La Puce a réussit ces exas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo à elle.
Moi je le saurais que le 10, mais c'est pas important cette année, alors


----------



## kamkil (5 Juillet 2003)

kasparov poste pas ici?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * kasparov poste pas ici?*


Et toi ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juillet 2003)

Ben moi, j'ai passé l'exam de gestion de projets (une plaisanterie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jamais vu aussi ridicule de ma vie...) et les méthodes orientées objets.... Sans trop de soucis a priori. Reste plus qu'à bosser les systèmes répartis pendant une semaine, et après c'est fiesta


----------



## Jehoshaphat (6 Juillet 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> (...), et le pire c'est que si je me plante je me fais virer de toutes les unis de suisse...
> 
> ...



Tiens toi aussi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A part ca je suis arrivé 20 min en retard à un exam ce matin... je suis ressorti 20 min avant tout le monde.. 

Vous pensez que c'est bon signe?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * kasparov poste pas ici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trop démotivé...


----------



## kisco (10 Juillet 2003)

Jehoshaphat a dit:
			
		

> *
> A part ca je suis arrivé 20 min en retard à un exam ce matin... je suis ressorti 20 min avant tout le monde..
> 
> Vous pensez que c'est bon signe?   *



lol !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu te rends pas compte comme c'est toujours aussi dur les matériaux en 2ème ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










chuis en révision des stats pour lundi... pasionnant..., mais c'est enfin le dernier avant les vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"Les statistiques, c'est comme le bikini, ça montre tout, mais  ça cache l'essentiel."


----------



## Jehoshaphat (10 Juillet 2003)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> lol !!
> 
> ...



Hmmm j'imagine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je revise les "chapitres choisis de mathematiques" pour lundi.. c'est passionnant aussi.. (genre on étudie la divison.... ouaaaaaahhhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
et je finis le 18.. mais suis content de plus avoir de matériaux !!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Les statistiques, c'est comme le bikini, ça montre tout, mais  ça cache l'essentiel."
> 
> ...



Excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 je note !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Les statistiques, c'est comme le bikini, ça montre tout, mais  ça cache l'essentiel."
> 
> ...



"Les statistiques, c'est comme le bikini. Ce qu'elles révèlent est suggestif. Ce qu'elles dissimulent est essentiel" Aaron leventstein


----------



## simon (10 Juillet 2003)

Jehoshaphat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens toi aussi?
> 
> ...



Très joli coup je dois dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'était quoi l'exa en question ?!?!?


----------



## Jehoshaphat (10 Juillet 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Très joli coup je dois dire
> 
> ...


Merci merci ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




informatique.. (prog en java....... ....)
on est avec les hep et les geologues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















donc en fait c'est juste trop simple..
si j'ai pas fait 6 je pète une durite


----------



## simon (10 Juillet 2003)

Jehoshaphat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci merci ...
> 
> 
> ...


















 frimeur va


----------



## Jehoshaphat (10 Juillet 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh pour une fois que je peux frimer avec mes notes...
Ca doit bien faire depuis la 1ere annee de gymnase que j'ai pas pu


----------



## simon (11 Juillet 2003)

Jehoshaphat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ohhh pour une fois que je peux frimer avec mes notes...
> Ca doit bien faire depuis la 1ere annee de gymnase que j'ai pas pu
> ...



Je te rappelle que tu étais bien meilleur que moi en Allemand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (bon OK tu n'as pas bcp de mérite c'était pas très difficile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Jehoshaphat (11 Juillet 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je te rappelle que tu étais bien meilleur que moi en Allemand
> 
> ...



en fait j'ai failli dire "depuis que je peux plus frimer avec l'allemand" et ensuite me suis dis que y avait pas vraiment de quoi frimer


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2003)

Jehoshaphat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> en fait j'ai failli dire "depuis que je peux plus frimer avec l'allemand" et ensuite me suis dis que y avait pas vraiment de quoi frimer
> 
> ...



Mais si mais si tu étais très fort en allemand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne nouvelle j'ai reçu mes résultats et c'est tout bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis enfin en deuxième année et très soulagé


----------

